

Ruby Cheat Gem - dkhan
http://danishkhan.org/2009/08/25/ruby-cheat-gem/

======
gvb

      cheat cheat # cheat help sends you here
      cheat sheets | less # WOW!
      cheat sheets | wc -l # = 634
    

Web page <http://cheat.errtheblog.com/>

